# AP Extreme & Express not visible in Airport Utility



## grabbelaar (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, newbie here.

I have the following home setup. Airport Extreme as the WLAN basestation connected to my cable modem via ethernet. Airport Express for AirTunes use. A USB hard drive connected to the Extreme. MacBook and Vista PC both connecting wirelessly to the Extreme WLAN.

I have the following problem:

Airport Utility on my MacBook doesn't find Airport Extreme or Airport Express (the hard drive and the AirTunes speakers are both invisible too) while AP Utility on my Vista _PC does find them_ and can use the hard drive and AirTunes. 

I can access Express and Extreme via File-Configure other... by entering the IP address but it does not help with using the hard drive or AirTunes.

I can access the internet by connecting to the WLAN via Airport with my MacBook. Both AP devices have green light.

AP Utility versions are on MacBook and PC are 5.5.2. AP firmware is 7.5.2 on both Extreme and Express.


Any ideas where to begin?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 24, 2011)

When you setup the Express I hope you turned off DHCP in that Express.

Are you connected to the Extreme's wireless network at all?


----------



## grabbelaar (Feb 25, 2011)

(Have to check that DHCP with the Express.)

MacBook is connected to the wlan set up by the Extreme.

Airport Utility does not 'see' either the Extreme or Express on MacBook.

On the Vista PC Airport Utility sees them and I can use access the USB hard drive connected to Extreme and play music over Airtunes with the Express connected to the stereos.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 25, 2011)

grabbelaar said:


> (Have to check that DHCP with the Express.)
> 
> MacBook is connected to the wlan set up by the Extreme.



If you Mac Book is connected to the WLAN port then there is the problem. It should be connected to the LAN. The WLAN port connects to your modem.

Now on your Mac open System Preferences->Network and at the top of the pane use the "Location" and create a new custom Location (calling it whatever you want). After that near the bottom right of the Network pane click on the 'Apply' button to save that new Location. Then while still in the Network pane rejoin the wireless network.

Now since you Vista Machine can see the Extreme do a reboot on that Extreme to see if it helps.


----------

